# Ebay TPMS relearn tool



## deadend9009 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey folks,

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Ebay TPMS relearn tool found here. Its only 50$ and free shipping, but I am worried its only worth that much because it won't work as well, or won't last.

If anyone has used one, please share how that went.

Thanks!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah that should work. I never used one but it's the same as this. https://www.amazon.com/Kent-Moore-EL-50448-Pressure-Monitor-Activation/dp/B00A3UNYW8

Seems to have good reviews that don't looks botted.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

deadend9009 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Ebay TPMS relearn tool found here. Its only 50$ and free shipping, but I am worried its only worth that much because it won't work as well, or won't last.
> 
> ...


That's the model I have. Bought it through my dealership parts man. 

It works great - but the secret is to touch the antenna onto the rubber tire, at the valve stem, about one inch below the bead.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

What Tomko said. Don't aim it at the valve stem. The sensor is inside the tire, so that is where you aim.

I have the same one, works perfectly.


----------

